# MSMOUSE.VXD system hangs.



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi all,
I have a P166 with 64MB (4 X 16) which I am attempting an fresh install of Win98 on.
(Initially I got a 'cannot load progman.ini' error when trying to load Win95 so that is why I moved on to Win98).
Basically, the entire install worked fine up untill the final reboot to set-up hardware etc,etc..
The system hung a couple of times and I got the boot-options screen so I choose step-by-step and noticed that the machine hung once it reached msmouse.vxd.
Initially, I thought I might have corrupted memory and the devices were only loading into memory so far before..poof!
But, I swapped out all the memory and tried 32MB(with the first two 16MB) and then 32MB with the other two 16MB).
Same problem, same time.
I cannot boot into safe-mode because none of the devices are detected/set-up as of yet.
Anyone got any ideas on how to tackle this one?

Cheers,
Computersmurf.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you format the hard drive before your fresh install??


----------



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

yes i did.
1 parition on a 1.2GB HDD. Formatted as well.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Does your system.ini look like this for mouse?

[boot] 
mouse.drv=mouse.drv

[boot.description]
mouse.drv=Standard mouse

[386Enh]

mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd

Can you rem out the mouse in [386] section reboot to safe mode then tab your way through windows to control panel - system properties - device manager and delete all ghosts and non-working devices?

>She


----------



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

Yes, SYSTEM.INI is the same.
I can remove the [386] section but cannot really go into safe mode as when I do, I get a windows message saying that my devices are not yet set-up (still in the last part of the hardware detection and setting-up in the Win98 install)
and that I have to reboot.
All I have in safe mode is a blue screen with safe mode in white in all four corners and no start button or nuthin' 
Nothing to do but click ok to reboot.
Then I get the same problem all over.
I am happy to remove the [386] section if you think that would help?


----------



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

I have removed the mouse part of system.ini and then ran step-by-step confirmation.
Now it just gets to the part where it is about to ask to load msmouse.vxd but stops and kinda hangs there..well, not hangs so much but the cursor just blinks away madly for ever and nothing happens.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

What is all the hardware that you have? Are you positive that your ram is not bad? I would just pull everything (like soundcard, scsi zip card, etc - just leaving the bare neccessities for now. Then reset BIOS to default - then see if you can get into the hardware config.



>She


----------



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

I do have some more RAM to try but I thought it would be unlikely that both pairs of 16MB sticks were bad.
I will do as you suggest but there is not much hardware in the machine, just an ISA Video and sound.
I suppose I could pull the sound and I thought possibly I could reformat and run the install again without the mouse connected.
I've run an installation before with just the keyboard so I know it's an option.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Compute
Did you initially FDISK before you formatted?


>She


----------



## computersmurf (Apr 17, 2001)

yup,
FDISKed, deleted existing partition, recreated a new one, restarted system, formatted, ran install from CD.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Well it has to be hardware-related - obviously - 
Can you list all of your hardware here - ISA, slots there in, motherboard, etc?

I have to go to bed now - but - there will be plenty of people around soon.

Good luck 

>She


----------

